# Fallout 3...



## devilhunterX (23. November 2008)

Ich hab mir gestern Fallout 3 geholt und anfangs war ich erst mal recht verwirrt weil das Startmenü gelaggt hat sodass ich mir vorkam wie inner Diashow.

Dann gespielt und die ersten paar Level liefen einwandfrei flüssig auch auf hoher Grafikeinstllung. Dann auf einmal, neuen Abschnitt betreten und es hatt wieder angefangen mit den laggs. Hab Grafik auf min gestellt, neu installiert, n bisschen am graka Treiber rumgeschraubt und im I-net gesucht, hab aber keine lösung für mein Problem gefunden.


An meinem Rechner kanns eigentlich nich liegen isn ganz neuer, 4gb Arbeitsspeicher, quad core und ne nvidiaGeforce gtx 260!

Wäre echt cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (23. November 2008)

Habe leider dazu keine Tipps einfach mal google nach zu fragen.
Da ich Fallout noch nie spielte.

Aber wie ich es rauslese funktionierte es.
Gibts ne Repair.exe aber denke eher kaum da es kein MMORPG ist.

Mal neu installiert?
Bzw. die Grafiksettings auf Standart gesetzt um Grafikverstellungen zu vermeiden.

Weil das Spiel sollte lt. Hardware eher rocken als zu laggen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Ogil (23. November 2008)

Naja - bei Fallout 3 gibt es wohl auch noch ein paar Probleme mit bestimmter Hardware und der Stabilitaet allgemein. Ein neuer Patch ist ja schon angekuendigt. Mit Deiner Hardware sollte das Ganze auf jeden Fall fluessig auf hohen Einstellungen laufen. Bei mir macht es das (auf einer 8800GTX) - allerdings hab ich auch mit haeufigen Abstuerzen zu kaempfen...


----------



## Orgyl (23. November 2008)

Musste mal schauen wann die patches kommen finde aber das sie genug zeiten hatten um sowas zu finden udn zu beheben naja bei mir läufts alles auf hoch und hba 4,4ghz 2gb ddr2 ram un ne gf 8600 gt hba aber auch die englishe versipon gut möglich das es da nicht ist  finde aber das spiel hätte eigentlich enen 18 rating bekommen können :-p


----------



## spectrumizer (23. November 2008)

Bei mir lief Fallout 3 im Durchschnitt super. "Crash to Desktop" mit "Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr richtig" gabs öfters mal.

Und diese Grafiklags hatte ich auch. Ist spontan immer wieder aufgetreten, von absolut flüssig auf "schwammig / laggy". Hat aber geholfen, einfach kurz per Alt+Tab auf den Desktop und wieder zurückzuswitchen.


----------



## devilhunterX (23. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Aber wie ich es rauslese funktionierte es.
> Gibts ne Repair.exe aber denke eher kaum da es kein MMORPG ist.
> 
> Mal neu installiert?
> Bzw. die Grafiksettings auf Standart gesetzt um Grafikverstellungen zu vermeiden.



Ja es lief bis ich nen neuen Abschnitt betreten hab. Wenn ich zurücklauf in den alten bereich läufts wieder einwandfrei flüssig, ich versteh das nicht T.T
Repair gibts nich, den patch hab ich schon installiert, als auch die Grafiksetting resettet.



Das was spectrumizer beschrieben hat trifft ziemlich genau zu, nur das das aufn Desktoop switchen nix bringt. Hab schon versucht mich durch den einen Abschnitt durchzulaggen aber bei ca 2 fps unmöglich und das obwohl die CPU auslastung während des Spiels bei max 15% liegt.


----------



## Itachisan (24. November 2008)

Tjo, das Problem kenn ich.

Hatte die selben Probleme schon bei Oblivion ( hat Fallout 3 nicht die selbe Engine ? )
Es soll ja die Tage einen Patch geben wo diverse Probleme behoben werden sollen, ich hoffe endlich die ganzen Hardware Fehler ausgemerzt werden :/

2x Geforce 280GTX, 6GB RAM und n Core i7-965XE und es Ruckelt nur -.-

Naja hoffnung hab ich ja xD Crysis, Far Cry 2 alles aus Max, 8Fach AA und Blablabla ~50fps

BETHESDA ERHÖRE UNS !!! xD


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2008)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Tjo, das Problem kenn ich.
> 
> Hatte die selben Probleme schon bei Oblivion ( hat Fallout 3 nicht die selbe Engine ? )
> Es soll ja die Tage einen Patch geben wo diverse Probleme behoben werden sollen, ich hoffe endlich die ganzen Hardware Fehler ausgemerzt werden :/
> ...



LOL...ne 1000 Euro CPU. Irgendwie habe ich den falschen Beruf gewählt.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2008)

_Ich hoffe das es bei mir funktioniert , installiere es gleich._


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2008)

Es kann ab und zu vorkommen, dass an bestimmten Stellen das Spiel plötzlich langsam und laggy wird...
Ich denke mal das passiert, wenn bestimmte "Welt" Teile nicht richtig platziert sind und Lücken und Ritzen in die Engine dahinter sich auftun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, einmal Alt-Tabben oder ein bissl warten, dann sollte es wieder flüssig laufen...


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> LOL...ne 1000 Euro CPU. Irgendwie habe ich den falschen Beruf gewählt.




Da sind wir schon 2 XD


----------



## Shurkien (25. November 2008)

devilhunterX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern Fallout 3 geholt und anfangs war ich erst mal recht verwirrt weil das Startmenü gelaggt hat sodass ich mir vorkam wie inner Diashow.
> 
> Dann gespielt und die ersten paar Level liefen einwandfrei flüssig auch auf hoher Grafikeinstllung. Dann auf einmal, neuen Abschnitt betreten und es hatt wieder angefangen mit den laggs. Hab Grafik auf min gestellt, neu installiert, n bisschen am graka Treiber rumgeschraubt und im I-net gesucht, hab aber keine lösung für mein Problem gefunden.
> 
> ...




Wie kann eni Offline Spiel laggen?.. Lagg=Komunikation zwischen PC und Server ist zu langsam.


----------



## painschkes (25. November 2008)

_Er meinte dann wohl Ruckeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Itachisan (25. November 2008)

Warum Falschen Beruf ? man muss nur Kontakte haben, aber da möchte ich nicht drauf eingehn ^^


----------



## painschkes (26. November 2008)

_Also , habs heute endlich mal Installiert , und bis jetzt läuft alles TipTop.. und spass macht es bis jetzt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Flanko (27. November 2008)

versuch mal neuinst


----------



## devilhunterX (29. November 2008)

Also, ich hab jetzt eine vorläufige Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.

So komisch es jetzt klingen mag:
Ich muss nur das ingame Radio im Pippboy einschalten und das Spiel läuft einwandfrei flüssig, selbst auf max Grafik!!

Fragt mich nicht woran es liegt aber das Problem tritt wohl nur bei meinem Rechner auf, bin in nem andern Forum darauf gestoßen und da haben 2 leute genau den selben PC und auch genau dasselbe Problem...
F3 Forum

Schon mal danke an alle aber dennoch wäre es toll wenn dennoch jemand eine dauerhafte Lösung für das Problem finden würd.


----------



## painschkes (29. November 2008)

_Freut mich das es jetzt bei dir läuft.

Viel Spass beim Fehlerfreien zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ExoHunter (29. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> LOL...ne 1000 Euro CPU. Irgendwie habe ich den falschen Beruf gewählt.



Du glaubst dem Typen doch nicht ernsthaft.


----------



## Itachisan (29. November 2008)

Sry, 

dein Neid prallt an meinen Gottesschild ab.
Das ich in nem PC Shop arbeite und die meisten Sachen Spot billig bekomme ist natürlich alles Fake, genau so wie mein Account hier im Forum.

Aber ich muss mich nicht vor dir Beweisen ? hab nur meine PC Daten geschrieben und mein Problem geschildert das ich Perfomance probleme hab, aber was du glaubst ist hier nur n Feuchter Furz

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ...


----------



## DjSanny22 (5. Dezember 2008)

Moin 

Also das ligt wohl am quad core weil wenn ich am meinem intel pc spiele ist es auch so wie bei dir 

und bei meinem AMD net so ist auch ein dual core 

aber es gibt ein patch und seit dem leufts beim intel sau gut 


"ZITAT(Klos @ 25.11.2008, 17:11) *
LOL...ne 1000 Euro CPU. Irgendwie habe ich den falschen Beruf gewählt." 

Haben wir das net alle XD


----------



## Xairon (5. Dezember 2008)

Jaaa frisch den Threat auf


----------

